# Rogue Project Car



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

Kaz said:


> You know, I completely forgot to ask about the cluster and making sure the oil pres and the detonation lights work.
> 
> 265s will work no question on 18x8.5ET50, and there's wiggle room either way. Stock 255s are on that size and there's room to spare. 18x9ET45 would probably work too.
> 
> As for 255s up front, I'm pretty sure it can be done. Width/offset would be critical (I've guessed 18x8.5ET45 in the past) but it should work.


Yessiree, the oil temp works (where that _*ever so*_ handy MPG gauge normally sits :gay: ) as well as the RPM tach warmup lights. I'm not crazy about the orange illumination of the gray faced gauges at night however...the stock 325 gauges are easier on eyes. Perhaps because it has more contrast. Or, it may be because I'm getting old.

I may try some wider rubber, once I finally decided on rims. Until then, I'll just plan on using the conservative sizes for now.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Ben Liaw said:


> Yessiree, the oil temp works (where that _*ever so*_ handy MPG gauge normally sits :gay: ) as well as the RPM tach warmup lights. I'm not crazy about the orange illumination of the gray faced gauges at night however...the stock 325 gauges are easier on eyes. Perhaps because it has more contrast. Or, it may be because I'm getting old.


Cool. I've heard that people who've just tried swapping the clusters out got no lights and the temp acting like the MPG gauge. I guess whatever else you've done makes it work.


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Cool. I've heard that people who've just tried swapping the clusters out got no lights and the temp acting like the MPG gauge. I guess whatever else you've done makes it work.


Technically, we didn't do anything unique other than coding the M3 itself. Remember, the M3 instrument cluster is now talking to an M3 DME, instead of a normal 325 DME.


----------



## CRASHDAKOTA (May 30, 2002)

There is a shop in Stratford CT that is also building a M3 sedan. Ben do you know of the shop that is also doing this??


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

CRASHDAKOTA said:


> There is a shop in Stratford CT that is also building a M3 sedan. Ben do you know of the shop that is also doing this??


Nope.

Wondering if they've run into the same things we have during our swap....


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

The latest edition to the Rogue Engineering E46 Sport Wagon Project.

If anyone is considering the GruppeM product (www.rennsport.com), I cannot say enough about the quality of this product. Since we do not produce a BMW intake (not including the MINI Cooper S), we had very few choices for the E46 M3. Offerings from Eurosport High Performance and ECIS were not options, since they do not have intakes for the E46 M3 yet (ECIS showed a prototype at Bimmerfest East this past summer).

The CF work on the GruppeM is simply amazing. The hardware and packaging is top shelf. The details of the entire package are simply phenomenal. Directions (in English) would have been a plus as I cannot read Japanese. Some of the pictures in the directions did help, but it's pretty straightfoward.

The only thing that I changed when installing it is that I substituted BLACK silicone hose to connect to the HFM adapter (instead of the blue colored adapter supplied).

Sam and Samir at RENNSport have been top notch, had the intake in stock, and shipped it immediately. It's nice dealing with companies that stay on top of things.


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

Haven't posted/updated the project in a while, but FedEx and UPS made a nice dropoff today...


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Somehow, I was unaware of this thread until I started mine in regards to a M3T conversion...

I don't think it has been answered yet, but what kind of price tag would a project like this hold if someone else wanted to do it?

Is this a project RE would do again if they had a buyer?

Will the findings and documentation you've done, especially regarding the wiring issues be made available to people and shops who may be interested in doing another conversion like this?

And lastly, is the car done now? When and where can we see/read about it? Any chance of Roundel?


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

OBS3SSION said:


> Somehow, I was unaware of this thread until I started mine in regards to a M3T conversion...
> 
> I don't think it has been answered yet, but what kind of price tag would a project like this hold if someone else wanted to do it?
> 
> ...


Price all depends on the completeness of the project. For example, the RE E46 S54 Sport Wagon does not have the E46 M3 differential setup, which would add much more in parts/labor to retrofit. For the moment, it rides around with the stock 3.46 open diff.

For a the right price, anything is doable.

With the investment in research, I'm not entirely sure what to do with the learned proprietary wiring information. Short of actually asking BMW AG for this kind of data (which I'd be surprised they'd give out), it would be tough, if not impossible to attain.

Car is virtually done, as I drive it nearly everyday. Very little chance it will be in the Roundel, as we really don't feel that the Roundel represents our core audience anymore.

Most likely, watch for it in a European Car or Bimmer.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Ben Liaw said:


> Price all depends on the completeness of the project. For example, the RE E46 S54 Sport Wagon does not have the E46 M3 differential setup, which would add much more in parts/labor to retrofit. For the moment, it rides around with the stock 3.46 open diff.
> 
> For a the right price, anything is doable.
> 
> ...


Are you allowing "potential" buyers test drives  :angel:


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Are you allowing "potential" buyers test drives  :angel:


If you visit us in very nearby Hohokus, NJ, you'd have to wrestle the steering wheel out of my hands to do so!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Ben Liaw said:


> If you visit us in very nearby Hohokus, NJ, you'd have to wrestle the steering wheel out of my hands to do so!


Hmmmm.....I bet if you were busy installing some parts for me I could manage something :bigpimp: :eeps: :angel:

Pulleys, exhaust........


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I wish I could say something more eloquent at this juncture, but... hot damn, that's so cool!


----------

